# net-snmp-5.4.2.1* segfault?

## Truzzone

Hi,

I have a strange problem with net-snmp-5.4.2.1, after a lot of running, from 10minutes to few hours the process disappears and in dmesg I see one of these line:

```
[607636.859780] snmpd[10537] trap divide error ip:7fee5a9a1b74 sp:7fff1ce8ad30 error:0 in libnetsnmpmibs.so.15.1.2[7fee5a96c000+117000]

[747429.517264] snmpd[14554] trap divide error ip:7f51dc876b74 sp:7fffa6ce76c0 error:0 in libnetsnmpmibs.so.15.1.2[7f51dc841000+117000]

[766328.351708] snmpd[15160] trap divide error ip:7f40400bbb74 sp:7fffc971cbc0 error:0 in libnetsnmpmibs.so.15.1.2[7f4040086000+117000]

[767238.779141] snmpd[15289] trap divide error ip:7ffab533cb74 sp:7fff71290f20 error:0 in libnetsnmpmibs.so.15.1.2 (deleted)[7ffab5307000+117000]

[768429.010620] snmpd[30688] trap divide error ip:7f8cc8ea5b74 sp:7fffb20c3a70 error:0 in libnetsnmpmibs.so.15.1.2[7f8cc8e70000+118000]

[778028.297670] snmpd[31517] trap divide error ip:7f6d816e2b74 sp:7fffafe43f00 error:0 in libnetsnmpmibs.so.15.1.2[7f6d816ad000+118000]
```

I try all the three revisions available in the portage and all have the same problems   :Confused: 

It is necessary to open a bug? Any suggestions?   :Question: 

Best regards,

Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## lsg

I have the same issue, did you file a bug in the end?

Cheers

----------

## Truzzone

No, after a reboot I haven't see any errors in the log about net-snmp   :Rolling Eyes: 

Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## lsg

hmm interesting, Im yet to find a solution  :Smile: 

Will update when I do...

cheers

----------

## Truzzone

Hi,

I reply to this old thread because I have the same problem in the same system after an update and a double emerge -e world.

It works for a while 5-10-20minutes and the process die with this message:

```
snmpd[16318] trap divide error ip:7f0b1c988b74 sp:7ffff541eee0 error:0 in libnetsnmpmibs.so.15.1.2[7f0b1c953000+118000]
```

I already emerge -e world and reboot but there is always the problem.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv net-snmp
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Any suggestions?   :Question: 

Best regards,

Truzzone

----------

## lsg

I recompiled/upgraded the kernel and it went away for a few weeks, but then it came back  :Sad: 

Ive not had a chance to look into it further since then, unfortunately

----------

## llw

I'm having the same problem here. And I've tried both 5.4.Xx.x and 5.6.1.1. My snmpd process disappears after about 20-30 minutes. Has anyone find out what's the cause of this problem?

Thanks a lot!

----------

## Truzzone

 *llw wrote:*   

> I'm having the same problem here. And I've tried both 5.4.Xx.x and 5.6.1.1. My snmpd process disappears after about 20-30 minutes. Has anyone find out what's the cause of this problem?
> 
> Thanks a lot!

 

I have the same segfault with all snmp versions yet only in one of my servers.

After the first segfault I do a snmpd restart and it never do a second time the segfault (my last uptime was 210 days).

I notice this problem only on one of my servers, it have 32GB of RAM on the others servers with less ram I haven't notice with problem.

Best regards,

Truzzone   :Confused: 

----------

## llw

I found the problem. I opened a log file but didn't close it. When it's opened too many times, system ran out of resources.

Thanks.

----------

